# Impressed with Brute Power and Output in Mucky Slush BUT Not Throwing Distance.......Great Lakes Edition



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Ran now maybe 6-7 times, total of perhaps 2-3 hrs, its been light dry powder 2-3", deeper wind blown dry 3-4", gray watery slush 1-2", some dry'ish EOD hard packed, a 50' run of 1-2' diameter snow bowling balls that roll off the city plow blade edges and the performance is AWESOME!!!

The bowling ball run was amazing, this thing came ALIVE when it needed too, very impressed with the power band.

HOWEVER, throwing distance sucks!!! Seems 15-20' max. My TB with a mod throws twice as far with no doubt in my mind. I think either the RPM is too low, or ?? Any thoughts gents? I've double, triple checked the augar belts now FWIW, no slip esp since it's power output is fine, tells me I'm not slipping.

Do I really need a mod the "SHO" impeller just for distance?


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

2" to 3" snow falls are not a good test of throwing distance, hardly worth digging the machine out for them.

I think once you get a decent snowfall of 6" to 8" it will throw the snow much farther, and when you get the 12" to 24" dumpings it will really shine.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> 2" to 3" snow falls are not a good test of throwing distance, hardly worth digging the machine out for them.
> 
> I think once you get a decent snowfall of 6" to 8" it will throw the snow much farther, and when you get the 12" to 24" dumpings it will really shine.


Got ya........and thx, I'll give'er hell in some deep stuff, here's wishing for the "BIG ONE"


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

RPMs for a Tecumseh should be 3,400-3,600; for a Honda or Chinese engine 3,600 or higher, some run them at 4,200.

Buy a Briggs Tachometer 19200


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> RPMs for a Tecumseh should be 3,400-3,600; for a Honda or Chinese engine 3,600 or higher, some run them at 4,200.
> 
> Buy a Briggs Tachometer 19200


Yeah, going to have too maybe check it either way, think Ariens says 3600 for these engines, but no real user RPM adj on these's EFI 's? So, it's probably there unless the ECU is programed wrong.....DOH!!!

I'm just used to hitting my house with my TB from the road with mostly any type of snow, I even got yelled at last year........Hehehe

This GLE isn't even close....Hmmmm


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Sam Am I said:


> Yeah, going to have too maybe check it either way, think Ariens says 3600 for these engines, but no real user RPM adj on these's EFI 's? So, it's probably there unless the ECU is programed wrong.....DOH!!!
> 
> I'm just used to hitting my house with my TB from the road with mostly any type of snow, I even got yelled at last year........Hehehe
> 
> This GLE isn't even close....Hmmmm


Can you take some video next time you use it? I always find that useful when trying to figure out what’s going on with throwing distance,


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Sam Am I said:


> Run now maybe 6-7 times, total of perhaps 2-3 hrs total, its been light dry powder 2-3", deeper wind blown dry 3-4", gray watery slush 1-2", some dry'ish EOD hard packed, a 50' run of 1-2' diameter snow bowling balls that roll off the city plow blade edges and the performance is AWESOME!!!
> 
> The bowling ball run was amazing, this thing came ALIVE when it needed too, very impressed with the power band.
> 
> ...


so what is the rpm???


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Ziggy65 said:


> 2" to 3" snow falls are not a good test of throwing distance, hardly worth digging the machine out for them.
> 
> I think once you get a decent snowfall of 6" to 8" it will throw the snow much farther, and when you get the 12" to 24" dumpings it will really shine.


----------



## dmurphy (Aug 28, 2021)

orangputeh said:


>


When you turn the dial on the dash does the motor rev up alot or just a little


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> so what is the rpm???


Check my math...........

(eq. 1) 2 Rev/Pulse (4 stroke 1 cylinder) = 2R/P
(eq. 2) 30Hz(see photo) = 30 Cycles Per Second = 30C/S = 30 Pulses Per Second = 30P/S

eq. 1 * eq. 2 = 2R/P * 30P/S = 60R/S = 60 Rev Per Sec, 60R/S * 60 Sec = 3600 Rev Per Minute = 3600 RPM = 3600R/M









You don't think they've per chance slowed the gear (pulley) ratio down from the motor to the impeller on the GLE? Any of the old dogs here ever done a RPM reading and/or calc's on the impeller's RPM in relation to the motor's?


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

dmurphy said:


> When you turn the dial on the dash does the motor rev up alot or just a little


Lots, I mean it goes from putting at an idle to super speed racer. See RPM test above...Wonder if by chance they've slower the gear (pulley) ratio down on the GLE?


----------



## dmurphy (Aug 28, 2021)

Sam Am I said:


> Lots, I mean it goes from putting at an idle to super speed racer. See RPM test above...Wonder if by chance they've slower the gear (pulley) ratio down on the GLE?


Let me put it this way, I had a new platinum with a 369 LCT and it would blow wet, dry it didn't matter, it thru it 50 ft so either there's not enough snow getting to the impeller, or something is slipping, plus you have a 420 LCT, I don't believe the impeller runs off the hydrostatic on that


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

dmurphy said:


> Let me put it this way, I had a new platinum with a 369 LCT and it would blow wet, dry it didn't matter, it thru it 50 ft so either there's not enough snow getting to the impeller, or something is slipping, plus you have a 420 LCT, I don't believe the impeller runs off the hydrostatic on that


Interesting.......No way this is throwing that far and no, it's all geared/pulleys, mine is also a 369CC but EFI. 

As far as slipping, it powered into bowling balls snow plow crud very nicely, never missed a beat, had tons of power to get the snow out, just not very far is all. It was thick and heavy somewhat moist but maybe went 20' tops


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Smokie1 said:


> Can you take some video next time you use it? I always find that useful when trying to figure out what’s going on with throwing distance,


Will do, more snow on way after a day or so from now they say.....Will post it here and thx


----------



## dmurphy (Aug 28, 2021)

Sam Am I said:


> Interesting.......No way this is throwing that far and no, it's all geared/pulleys, mine is also a 369CC but EFI.
> 
> As far as slipping, it powered into bowling balls snow plow crud very nicely, never missed a beat, had tons of power to get the snow out, just not very far is all. It was thick and heavy somewhat moist but maybe went 20' tops


Oh, I'm sorry the Great Lakes is a Platinum model, Yea i had basically the same thing,


----------



## dmurphy (Aug 28, 2021)

dmurphy said:


> Oh, I'm sorry the Great Lakes is a Platinum model, Yea i had basically the same thing,


Except mine was carbureted, but when that motor started lugging a bit (Getting a good amount of snow ) you should see the distance really improve alot


----------



## dmurphy (Aug 28, 2021)

dmurphy said:


> Except mine was carbureted, but when that motor started lugging a bit (Getting a good amount of snow ) you should see the distance really improve





dmurphy said:


> Except mine was carbureted, but when that motor started lugging a bit (Getting a good amount of snow ) you should see the distance really improve alot


I never tried it with 2- 3 inches


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

dmurphy said:


> Except mine was carbureted, but when that motor started lugging a bit (Getting a good amount of snow ) you should see the distance really improve alot


Okay, yeah not much winter here yet.....more on way they say.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

dmurphy said:


> I never tried it with 2- 3 inches


yea, I was a bit over anxious with 2-3", new toy syndrome, but the 50' run plow crud was deep, packed and the motor really bared down, it was awesome how powerful it got but, only maybe throw 20' tops.


----------



## dmurphy (Aug 28, 2021)

Sam Am I said:


> yea, I was a bit over anxious with 2-3", new toy syndrome, but the 50' run plow crud was deep, packed and the motor really bared down, it was awesome how powerful it got but, only maybe throw 20' tops.


Just don't sound right, like the gentleman said see if you can get a video of it


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

dmurphy said:


> Just don't sound right, like the gentleman said see if you can get a video of it


Will do.........and thx again, I'll check my security cam and maybe get a clip of the recent no so deep stuff FWIW


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

You can put more snow into the machine by going faster thru the 2 inch stuff and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Yea, I sorta have by default because it wasn't so deep, in sixth gear sometimes even, seriously, I was trotting along pretty good....IDK


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

I have a basic 24 sho platinum with the 369cc and it easily throws it across my second driveway into my neighbors yard. Of course less of heavy and wet


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

A *video this morning*, temp 32F, 2'ish inches I reckon.......

12/18 21F couple'ish inches, maybe 3" tops again....*video 1* and *video 2 *

Throttle was max'd as always and based on measurements this morning, she's running(unloaded) @ 3600RPM w no reason to believe under load it's any less, esp those light of loads

Thoughts? (other than my shorts and tennis shoes in winter), refund and get the Kraken? (J/K)

Not enough snow to tell?

Maybe apple to oranges, but fairly sure know my TB would have been blowing it further...


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Judging by what I can tell in your videos, it appears to me that there's just not enough snow getting through the impeller. SHO's have a different sheave with a higher impeller speed. The more volume of snow the happier it is. Hopefully you'll get a nice 1ft. storm soon. That would be the deciding factor.


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

Sam Am I said:


> A *video this morning*, temp 32F, 2'ish inches I reckon.......
> 
> 12/18 21F couple'ish inches, maybe 3" tops again....*video 1* and *video 2 *
> 
> ...


*scuse me*.....but did you forget your pants? LOLOLOLOLOLOOLOL

well...I have a 28sho....its pretty tight in the impeller to housing, but I mud flapped it anyways. My rpm is 3820 

so if you want to get a tach....youll know rpm

you can always pop off belt cover and measure the pulley...post that info friend.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> Judging by what I can tell in your videos, it appears to me that there's just not enough snow getting through the impeller. SHO's have a different sheave with a higher impeller speed. The more volume of snow the happier it is. Hopefully you'll get a nice 1ft. storm soon. That would be the deciding factor.


got'cha, here's hoping soon, think we're headed there..........


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

harry398 said:


> *scuse me*.....but did you forget your pants? LOLOLOLOLOLOOLOL
> 
> well...I have a 28sho....its pretty tight in the impeller to housing, but I mud flapped it anyways. My rpm is 3820
> 
> ...


LOL...I figured I'd be in trouble with those vid's  and thanks, will do............


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sam Am I said:


> LOL...I figured I'd be in trouble with those vid's  and thanks, will do............


Oh yeah, damn it, I forgot to mention your shorts 

Anyway just to finish off my point from before. Let's say you have the exact same machine side by side going down your driveway and one was not an SHO but the other was. The non-SHO with the slower impeller would have more snow per blade per revolution so it would be like throwing a baseball whereas the SHO would be spinning faster with less snow on the blade so it would be like trying to throw at tennis ball with the weight difference. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

We get very wet sloppy snow here in Connecticut by the coast, and for 2-3" a lot of machines throw very similar to your video. Your basically using a sports car in city bumper to bumper traffic. Now, get a foot of fresh, and make a nice hard cut into it and it will really throw.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

impeller kit
engine proper hi rpm
beast


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

That looked like not enough snow, it didn't even make it up to your ankles. Be sure to wear a pare of pants when you get enough snow to seat the rings in. Your going to ruin that engine running it that easy on break-in!!!!!!


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> Oh yeah, damn it, I forgot to mention your shorts
> 
> Anyway just to finish off my point from before. Let's say you have the exact same machine side by side going down your driveway and one was not an SHO but the other was. The non-SHO with the slower impeller would have more snow per blade per revolution so it would be like throwing a baseball whereas the SHO would be spinning faster with less snow on the blade so it would be like trying to throw at tennis ball with the weight difference.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


LOL, It's gotta be real cold before I give up on the shorts.......Good point and makes sense, I'll give her hell soon then I hope and thx again.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Mountain Man said:


> We get very wet sloppy snow here in Connecticut by the coast, and for 2-3" a lot of machines throw very similar to your video. Your basically using a sports car in city bumper to bumper traffic. Now, get a foot of fresh, and make a nice hard cut into it and it will really throw.


Got it, can't wait, will report back and thx.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Beanhead said:


> That looked like not enough snow, it didn't even make it up to your ankles. Be sure to wear a pare of pants when you get enough snow to seat the rings in. Your going to ruin that engine running it that easy on break-in!!!!!!


LOL.........okay, will do on the pants and I maybe left the gate a bit early then seems, crossing fingers for the HUGE dump to give her hell!!!. Thx for the inputs, very much appreciated....


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

1132le said:


> impeller kit
> engine proper hi rpm
> beast


Might need the impeller mod, not too sure yet, but don't think I can easliey change RPM's on my EFI...She sure has power though, came ALIVE under a nice heavy load the other day, impressive power band!!!


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Sam Am I said:


> Might need the impeller mod, not too sure yet, but don't think I can easliey change RPM's on my EFI...She sure has power though, came ALIVE under a nice heavy load the other day, impressive power band!!!





Sam Am I said:


> Might need the impeller mod, not too sure yet, but don't think I can easliey change RPM's on my EFI...She sure has power though, came ALIVE under a nice heavy load the other day, impressive power band!!!


So the video helps a lot. I truly believe you will see improved throwing distance once you hit around 4-6”. I have a 24” Platinum SHO, and the fuller you get the bucket, the better it likes it, I’d hold off with getting a chute transplant until you see what she’ll do with a little more depth. With that much power, I think your bringing a bazooka to a knife fight. Now I have to say something about the shorts. I live in WI, and wear shorts when most folks are looking for their face masks, but I have never blown snow in shorts.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Smokie1 said:


> So the video helps a lot. I truly believe you will see improved throwing distance once you hit around 4-6”. I have a 24” Platinum SHO, and the fuller you get the bucket, the better it likes it, I’d hold off with getting a chute transplant until you see what she’ll do with a little more depth. With that much power, I think your bringing a bazooka to a knife fight.


Got it and I agree, no impeller mods yet as most all are say'n same thing, so I think I just jumped the gun w/o enough snow ........ Next 5 days in a row they say 3-6" a day. WoooHooo!!, If it happens, I'm going to give'er hell and report back with findings. 



Smokie1 said:


> Now I have to say something about the shorts. I live in WI, and wear shorts when most folks are looking for their face masks, but I have never blown snow in shorts.


Lol...... it's not so bad, once your legs go numb


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

You will be roosting 30 feet high and across the road when it starts snowing heavier.

Both my Ariens 28” SHO and Honda hss928 are/were very underwhelming in 2-3 inches of snow. When skid height is accounted for, less than three inches of snow is making it to the impeller, so not much will happen.

High out put/ high speed impellers need to be fed. These machines come alive in 6”+ of snow. The Ariens grunt factor once the engine starts working in a foot of snow will put a smile on your face.


----------



## RickCoMatic (Dec 29, 2020)

Sam Am I said:


> Ran now maybe 6-7 times, total of perhaps 2-3 hrs, its been light dry powder 2-3", deeper wind blown dry 3-4", gray watery slush 1-2", some dry'ish EOD hard packed, a 50' run of 1-2' diameter snow bowling balls that roll off the city plow blade edges and the performance is AWESOME!!!
> 
> The bowling ball run was amazing, this thing came ALIVE when it needed too, very impressed with the power band.
> 
> ...


The Impeller Flaps I bought on Ebay threw New England Style ... Powder to semi-moisture ladened snow from my driveway across a spacious front onto the next-door neighbor's yard, ... it was scary!
But, ... not for long.
After a few hours, ... the rivets pulled-out and the rubberized impeller lengtheners went flying-off over that way too.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

RickCoMatic said:


> The Impeller Flaps I bought on Ebay threw New England Style ... Powder to semi-moisture ladened snow from my driveway across a spacious front onto the next-door neighbor's yard, ... it was scary!
> But, ... not for long.
> After a few hours, ... the rivets pulled-out and the rubberized impeller lengtheners went flying-off over that way too.


Bolt those suckers in !


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

My Son's (my old compact 24) tossed snow ok at high speed, then I put the tach on it at high speed and it was at like 2400 rpm, WTF? I had to pull off the fuel tank and get it reset to 3650 rpm but it sure made a difference in how fat that Compact tossed snow.


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

RickCoMatic said:


> The Impeller Flaps I bought on Ebay threw New England Style ... Powder to semi-moisture ladened snow from my driveway across a spacious front onto the next-door neighbor's yard, ... it was scary!
> But, ... not for long.
> After a few hours, ... the rivets pulled-out and the rubberized impeller lengtheners went flying-off over that way too.


rivets? never saw that before.
I use self tapping sheet metal screws.


----------



## Toolboxhero (Dec 24, 2010)

Sam Am I said:


> Got ya........and thx, I'll give'er hell in some deep stuff, here's wishing for the "BIG ONE"


Please write back when you get it in 8 inches or more of snow. I know you'll be impressed - and so will your neighbors...


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Will do and the other day we had a snow fall that was a heavier snow type, although it was only 3 or 4 inches again, it was denser then the previous super fluffy stuff I was blowing......I actually have TO STAND CORRECTED, this machine was throwing this stuff much further then the previous more fluffy stuff, perhaps 30'ish feet and It was making a very nice high arcing rooster tail out of this stuff, it was very impressive difference..


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Not quite 8" but getting there 

She throws very well gents!!, Thx to all, I'll keep it 









zdz56v2jb00c43e_1641495284739.mp4







drive.google.com


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

Sam Am I said:


> Not quite 8" but getting there
> 
> She throws very well gents!!, Thx to all, I'm keep it
> 
> ...



lol
in shorts.
hillarious


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

harry398 said:


> lol
> in shorts.
> hillarious


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Sam Am I said:


> Not quite 8" but getting there
> 
> She throws very well gents!!, Thx to all, I'll keep it
> 
> ...


Congratulations with a fabulous machine 👊


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Thx! And although my 2-
3 yr old Storm 2690 TB is a very nice work horse and a ole trusty, still love the thing,, this new Ariens is a Cadillac compared. It's just so we'll refined is all's I can say


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thar she blows 😆


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Sam Am I said:


> Thx! And although my 2-
> 3 yr old Storm 2690 TB is a very nice work horse and a ole trusty, still love the thing,, this new Ariens is a Cadillac compared. It's just so we'll refined is all's I can say


Cool, the STORM get some good reviewsand always nice to use two different machines. Any reason you went for wheels on the Ariens?


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Yeah, my Storm has worked flawless now for several seasons, never has let me down.

The Ariens GLE is EFI, wanted that.......And the GLE was the only EFI that ALSO has electric chute and deflector (like my Storm) other than the KRAKEN and THAT beast was out of my budget........So tracks weren't an option in my want list. Plus, I just have small flat driveway.

And FWIW, I just put a set of chains on the other day and she digs now much better esp on ice pack and when needing to push a bit of snow for bit before I can hit the auger........Maybe that's sorta close to having tracks, poor mans tracks.....lol


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Sam Am I said:


> Yeah, my Storm has worked flawless now for several seasons, never has let me down.
> 
> The Ariens GLE is EFI, wanted that.......And the GLE was the only EFI that ALSO has electric chute and deflector (like my Storm) other than the KRAKEN and THAT beast was out of my budget........So tracks weren't an option in my want list. Plus, I just have small flat driveway.
> 
> And FWIW, I just put a set of chains on the other day and she digs now much better esp on ice pack and when needing to push a bit of snow for bit before I can hit the auger........Maybe that's sorta close to having tracks, poor mans tracks.....lol


Chains gives you 10 times the traction, I have chains on my Simplicity at home and love it. Yes poor man tracksBut if you dont need to use it on fragile surfaces or climb stairs it works great. My new Rapidtrak Pro 28 are used on my wooden terrace so wheels with chains are not really an option at my cabin. Gripwise I believe chained wheels wins over tracks but tracks are great becauseit keeps the nose down with heavy loads, so less muscle needed with tracks.


----------



## Big_6 (Dec 16, 2020)

Sam Am I said:


> Got it, can't wait, will report back and thx.


Had my too little 4-6" snowblower fix today 1/7/22.
The snow had started to heat up and melt once I figured out starting the machine. 9 years it ran without a problem.
Tge snow was difficult to move and much was just pushed along.
The snow caked up the 12" impeller chute and removal was necessary.
This never happened with dry snow or slush at the curb. Impeller kit installed but this blockage was lower in the machine.
Good luck!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultramag (Oct 15, 2020)

Sam Am I said:


> Ran now maybe 6-7 times, total of perhaps 2-3 hrs, its been light dry powder 2-3", deeper wind blown dry 3-4", gray watery slush 1-2", some dry'ish EOD hard packed, a 50' run of 1-2' diameter snow bowling balls that roll off the city plow blade edges and the performance is AWESOME!!!
> 
> The bowling ball run was amazing, this thing came ALIVE when it needed too, very impressed with the power band.
> 
> ...


Check the space between the impeller & the housing. Anything over 1/4" or more is bad. You will need a impeller paddle kit. The factory does it so it does not break the gears in the gear case on the blades. I put a impeller kit on my brand new Ariens platinum 30 snowblower & what a difference. Night & day difference


----------



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

I always felt that my 1336 pro never made it to 3600 rpms either. When the motor started running like crap, the rpms jumped WAYY up. Past 3600 for sure.


----------

